# Tortoise magazines



## Scooter (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a magazine just for tortoises? I have checked every bookstore and pet store and all I can find are magazines about reptiles in general, which are good but usually one have one small thing about torts in it if that.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont know either, but if you find one be sure to let me know!
xx


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2010)

There's an excellent chelonia magazine originating in Germany named "Radiata."

If you sign up for it be sure to specify you want the English version. 

Sabine Hofler-Thierfeldt
[email protected]

Its kind of expensive, but an excellent magazine.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 3, 2010)

I know that some tortoise groups publish mini publications/new letters periodically, but that is as far as it goes in my knowledge.

Yvonne, does it focus on all torts? Do you get it?


----------



## Nay (Feb 3, 2010)

I get Reptiles. It is not all about torts, but each month they profile one. Last month it was on Sulcatas and they touched on some really important areas. (Like size/damage when adult) It's pretty inexpensive and although I get it really for just torts, the other rep articles are also good.
Na


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> I know that some tortoise groups publish mini publications/new letters periodically, but that is as far as it goes in my knowledge.
> 
> Yvonne, does it focus on all torts? Do you get it?



It is only turtles and tortoises. The issue I pulled out of the drawer to get the mailing info featured Hinge-back tortoises on the cover, then the first article was "Husbandry & Breeding of the West African Hinge-backed tortoise" The next article was "The Genus Kinixys" and the final article was "Husbandry of Kinixys belliana belliana Gray, 1831 from Madagascar during the period 2000 through 2006"

Lovely pictures and scientific data.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 3, 2010)

Na, I get the reptiles magazine also and it is good, just want something more specific for torts.

Yvonne, I will check out that one from Germany. Thanks so much!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 3, 2010)

How much is it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2010)

You get 4 issues per year and it seems like I'm remembering either $15 or $20 a year.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 4, 2010)

I just ordered two back issues of Reptilia which is a european reptile magazine.

You can look to see if there are back issues on specific tortoises

http://www.reptilia.net/html_english/shop.htm

It is expensive for shipping though....very expensive. haha


----------



## terracolson (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a cute one!!

http://bargainmagazinesubscriptions.com/compare/turtle_magazine.html?gle=ct


----------



## t_mclellan (Feb 5, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Sabine Hofler-Thierfeldt
> [email protected]



Did anyone else have trouble with the e-mail add.?
Every time I try the "Daemon" shows up!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2010)

I had trouble with it too. I was able to find their website but not anything about ordering the magazines


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2010)

This is from the most recent issue that I have:

[email protected]

Sabine Hofler-Thierfeldt
Im Bongert 11a
D-52428 Julich

phone - ++49-(0)2461-4767

Her email is shown as a "link" here on their web site. Maybe it would work better if you went here: http://www.dght.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=207&Itemid=251


----------



## -EJ (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the new US distributor...
http://timberlinefisheries.com/reptilia.htm

Also Bibliomania carries the magazine.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't see the magazine "Radiata" on that site, Ed.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 5, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I don't see the magazine "Radiata" on that site, Ed.



Yvonne,
I think he was giving information for Reptilia magazine, because I have checked those two websites before.

Reptilia is a european reptile magazine. Though it may not always have our chelonians, it is interesting to read about european tortoise husbandry.


----------



## -EJ (Feb 5, 2010)

I was responding to the reptile magizine Reptilia.

Radiata has to come from the DGHT directly.

There is also Marginata but that is in German only.



emysemys said:


> I don't see the magazine "Radiata" on that site, Ed.


----------

